# hummer



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

any boady making a good plow for a h3 hummer 2008 ?


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Afford a plow contractor*



wild bill;476619 said:


> any boady making a good plow for a h3 hummer 2008 ?


Heck, you can afford to own and operate and put fuel in a 2008 H3 you can afford to pay a real snow contractor... besides... why plow with an awesome ride like that... just don't seem right......:crying:

My 2 cents


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

StratfordPusher;476711 said:


> Heck, you can afford to own and operate and put fuel in a 2008 H3 you can afford to pay a real snow contractor... besides... why plow with an awesome ride like that... just don't seem right


Money & brains can sometimes be inversely proportional. There can also be a need to compensate for other inadequacy. Not saying either is the case here, but it's not uncommon.

That said, isn't it on a Chevy platform anyway? A Fisher can be installed on anything.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

YardMedic;476762 said:


> That said, isn't it on a Chevy platform anyway? A Fisher can be installed on anything.


They're basically on a Colorado/Canyon chassis.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

B&B;476772 said:


> They're basically on a Colorado/Canyon chassis.


Don't you mean "They're basically overloading a Colorado/Canyon chassis"

The Colorado/Canyon chassis has little excess suspension capacity. It can only handle the lightest class plows, factor in the H3s additional weight it dis-allows mounting a snowplow.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

basher;476924 said:


> Don't you mean "They're basically overloading a Colorado/Canyon chassis"


If GM can do it, why can't we? ....cuz they have better loop holes that's why...


----------



## SuperPlow Guy (Jul 8, 2007)

*Hummer No Problem*

We have many plows on Hummers...and they are very enthused bunch...
Check out our testimonials page we even have a customers Hummer video


----------



## jkitterman (Jan 28, 2004)

He is talking about the H3 version not the original


----------



## SuperPlow Guy (Jul 8, 2007)

*H3*

Works on H3 too.....


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

H3 is the 5 cylinder version (there is now the Alpha with the 5.3 V8) that isn't all that bad on gas, but isn't all that great off road either. The H2 is the Pig that ruined Hummers reputation. If anything maybe a snowbear would work on that H3.


----------



## SuperPlow Guy (Jul 8, 2007)

We are running our 7ft. plows on Canyons it about traction and tongue weight with our plow.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*h3*

well guy's i heard it said you can' fix stupid ! i had to ask a customer that had more money than brain's asked me .:salute:


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

wild bill;481845 said:


> well guy's i heard it said you can' fix stupid ! i had to ask a customer that had more money than brain's asked me .:salute:


I hear ya there!


----------

